# Darkrose Manor 2012 - The Menage



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi All!
Here's the (somewhat ambitious) plan for DRM 2012.

This is not all set in stone. We are obviously going to need to search out sponsors for the massive support that it will take to make it happen. But... 10year anniversay this year! We figure, GO BIG or forget it! ;-)

The theme is, carnivale, underland, twisted poppets, travelling caravan, victorian stripey goodness, parnassus, burton, alice, somethign wicked this way comes, sca, ren faire, etc....
A 'Menage' of a theme after our own hearts!

We are including our neighbors this year (all but one - LOL) by creating a block party of sorts. Vendors, performances, food and music.

(For those that were asking about the facade last year as well as the year prior - I'm working on a tutorial finally!)


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Just WOW!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I second the WOW above!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap, that is ambitious!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Which spot is the Christian neighbor? There is a block party too?


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Lord Homicide said:


> Which spot is the Christian neighbor? There is a block party too?


That would be the one directly to our left.  Just off the game booth wall. Block Party - that's the hope. Get everyone on board and involved!

Roxy - Right?!?!

Momma & Cher - WOW is what we're going for!! ;-)

Thanks for commenting, as always!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice to see that it's a simple yard plan this year:googly::googly:

Wow! I can't wait til November now to see the pics.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't know. It looks kind-of Satatic to me.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

It looks like it will be a Great Success! Congratulations on your 10 year anniversary as well!!!! I think you should invite your neighbor to come and enjoy the festivities. We both know that she won't come, but at least your keeping the door of kindness open in your heart to her, from your perspective!!!!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Holy cow! That is "somewhat" ambitious! Let's see...puppets, dolls, circus stuff, Tim Burton...all that stuff creeps me out. I'm sure it will be quite a hit. I have to see some video of this thing! Congrats on the 10 year mark.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

koodos!!! I might have to road trip to Denver!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wish I lived on your block!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Aw, I was gonna do that...

Seriously though, very impressive. Your community has no idea how lucky they are to have you.


----------



## EerieEstate (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks to be a great 10th year celebration! Good Luck!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

OooOOooooh!!!! I'm doing a very similar theme with a sort of vintage carnivalesque feel too. I love Burton, Victorian and yes Something Wicked This Way Comes. I have a lot of the wardrobe already, haha! Mine doesn't look to be as big as yours. The plans look awesome, cannot wait to see! Congratulations on 10 years!


----------

